# "Add a prompt for destination"? Under "Accessibility"?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

What is this on the Driver's App-Under PROFILE>Accessibility. 

Use this setting to turn off calling, *add a prompt for destination*, and let riders know you're deaf or hard of hearing.
But when I click on the drop down box....only the setting for 'I'm deaf or hard of hearing' appears.

Anyone know?


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Select that you are, next prompt comes up? Worth a shot


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

These people are truly not playing with a full deck. I can sympathize for being disabled. However,

As a rider I am canceling and look for another.


----------



## DeafUber5 (Dec 27, 2015)

This feature is more for deaf and hard of hearing drivers, which enables the app to notify the passenger that their driver's deaf, and asks for their destination to provide turn to turn nativation to drivers, it makes it much easy for the deaf driver's out there.


----------

